# Here comes ATO



## Uber Rose (Jan 19, 2018)

I hope we have all been doing the BAS‍‍


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Rosewiter Mangiroza said:


> I hope we have all been doing the BAS‍‍


Yes and about time


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Rosewiter Mangiroza said:


> I hope we have all been doing the BAS‍‍


Uh oh! 
Lordy, what happens to those who may have been naughty, Rosewiter?

.


----------



## Uber Rose (Jan 19, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Uh oh!
> Lordy, what happens to those who may have been naughty, Rosewiter?
> 
> .


Lol, Naughty corner is waiting for them, roftlmbao


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

The ATO also made it clear their actions will go back a few years. Uber could’ve simply stuck by their old story that all their operations and records were at HQ in the Netherlands. 

But they want something from the Australian Government and ATO and shopped all their drivers in exchange.


----------



## tinymoon (Nov 26, 2017)

Yeah, about time soon. I did my BAS Sep to Dec and waiting for Mar to come next cycle.

Taxman coming Taxman cunning


----------



## mach7 (Oct 30, 2017)

Sydney Uber said:


> The ATO also made it clear their actions will go back a few years. Uber could've simply stuck by their old story that all their operations and records were at HQ in the Netherlands.
> 
> But they want something from the Australian Government and ATO and shopped all their drivers in exchange.


They could pay their drivers in bitcoin.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

mach7 said:


> They could pay their drivers in bitcoin.


They do already !


----------



## mach7 (Oct 30, 2017)

Sydney Uber said:


> They do already !


Where is the payment in bitcoin option?


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

mach7 said:


> Where is the payment in bitcoin option?


I refuse to believe bit coin exists until I can pay the ATO with it?
Was thinking Uber was a little late with its quarterly warning. For those new here Uber has been giving the heads up for the past 3 quarters.


----------



## huxtee (Mar 1, 2017)

If an ant is using an account of another ant who has already left the country. And the money has been withdrawn in cash. How will the ATO get the money?


----------



## acme (Dec 7, 2016)

Scunthorpe people never throw stones.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

huxtee said:


> If an ant is using an account of another ant who has already left the country. And the money has been withdrawn in cash. How will the ATO get the money?


Twins ,quads etc lol


----------



## why not (Oct 2, 2016)

What about triplets then?


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

yeah weekly payment could halve by the time you get ur bitcoin to when you withdraw it  no thanks i don't want bitcoin payments.


----------

